# Die Eier nicht groß genug?



## Deleted 224116 (3. Juni 2013)

Lustiger Threadtitel, ich weiß 

aber im grunde geht es mir um nichts anderes als die Frage:

Sind meine Eier nicht groß genug, SPRICH, ich hab nicht genug Mumm und wie könnte ich das überwinden??

Kurz zu mir: Fahre noch net solange MTB (knappe 2 Jahre), mittlerweile hab ich meinen Spass beim AM-bike gefunden... und nachdem ich früher mehr touren gefahren bin, fahre ich aus Zeitgründen mittlerweile nur noch kurze paar-minütige abfahrten inkl. den entsprechenden Uphill anteil. (gesamt 1-3 stunden, je nachdem)

Habe eine bestimmte "lieblingsstrecke", wo ein kleiner Teil eine art downhill track ist.
Es geht stellenweise recht ruppig zur Sache und es gibt da so ne Stelle wo sich der Weg gabelt und es STEIL bergab geht (beide Wegmöglichkeiten).
Wenige Meter danach führen die Wege wieder zusammen und der Downhill track geht nochn stück weiter, bis zum Ende.

*LANGE REDE, KURZER SINN:*
An dem steilen Stück steige ich regelmässig ab.... weil ich einfach schiss bekomme sobald ich dort bin. Traue mich nicht mich "herunterzustürzen". Bin den track auch schon zu Fuß andersherum hochgeklettert um mich davon zu überzeugen, dass es nicht SOO tief/steil heruntergeht. Selbst vor einigen Monaten bin ich dort bereits 1-2 Mal heruntergebrettert - fragt mich nicht wie ich das gemacht habe.

Ich bin nie besonders heftig gestürzt und habe trotzdem hohe sicherheitsbedenken, weil ich keine Lust habe mir was zu brechen, daher lasse ich Sprünge generell aus weil mir die Gefahr der ernsten Verletzung zu hoch ist. (nur "Sprünge" bis gefühlte 30cm)
Das ist ja auch kein Problem aber an der Stelle kann man nichts auslassen, entweder man fährt oder man steigt ab und das nervt ein wenig 

Fahre mit Knieschoner, Ellbogenschonern und demnächst Fullface Helm, aufm 150mm (vorne und hinten) AM fully.

die schnellen Passagen (als MTBler wohl FLOWtrail genannt) liebe ich und ich lasse es auch gern mal krachen von der Geschwindigkeit her.

Aber die Stelle nervt so langsam.
*Habt ihr Ideen und Vorschläge wie ich mich da ranwagen könnte? oder sollte ich es gleich lassen?* Ist ja nicht so dass ich das zwingend fahren muss. Ich hab nur drüber nachgedacht, weil ich feststelle dass da meine Mutschwelle eindeutig erreicht ist....

*wie geht ihr mit sowas um??*


----------



## noam (3. Juni 2013)

Fährst du alleine oder in der Gruppe?
Im Rudel merkt man ab und an gar nicht, wo man gerade runtergefahren ist 

Hatte am Anfang auch sehr wenig vertrauen in mein Rad, wenns steil wurde. Aber irgendwann machts klick und es geht. Sattel runter, Arsch nach hinten und go


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (3. Juni 2013)

Hätte jetzt gesagt Protektoren, aber du hast ja schon alles...


Einfach versuchen, stürzen bedeutet nicht gleich Rollstuhl


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juni 2013)

nicht einfach reinfahren. locker anrollen, langsam reinfahren und gewicht zentral halten. leichtes bremsenschleifen ist ok, aber auf keinen fall abrupt vorne dicht machen. so kontrolliert wie möglich.


----------



## BenutzerAndi (3. Juni 2013)

Ich finde bei sowas immer gut noch wen dabei zu haben. Das gibt Sicherheit und er oder sie kann vielleicht auch mal vorfahren, so dass du siehst wie es gehen kann. Zusammen ist man weniger allein. Da traut man sich mehr. Ich kenn das gefühl gut aber oft platzt dann nach dem erfolgreichen, vorher oft durchdachten Versuch der Knoten. Tolles Gefühl. Drücke Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (3. Juni 2013)

Danke für eure tipps, in der theorie heißt es also

- sattel runter
- arsch nach hinten
- nicht schnell, sondern langsam

soweit klar 

das hab ich bislang auch immer beherzigt
Den schalter im kopf umlegen, das ist wohl das problem.
Wenn ich zur stelle komme und runtergucke, ist es meistens vorbei 

ich fahre grundsätzlich alleine weil ich keine lust hab mich an andere anzupassen, geschwindigkeits/zeit mässig usw.
genieße es in der regel genau deshalb, WEIL man alleine ist. Insofern fällt das flach, wobei ich sowieso glaube dass es mir nicht helfen würde wenn noch jemand dabei wäre. Eher würde es stressen 

Ich werde mir vornehmen es einfach nochmal zu probieren


----------



## dertutnix (3. Juni 2013)

... und BITTE das nächste mal einen anderen titel...


----------



## kandyman (3. Juni 2013)

Oder halt einfach nicht fahren?

Ich würde mich als sehr erfahrenen Fahrer bezeichnen (BMX-Race, Fahrradkurier, Dualslalom-Erfahrung), aber ich fahr auch nicht überall. Steil ist mir egal, aber zB ausgesetzt mag ich gar nicht, dort schiebe/trage ich halt, auch wenn's fahrbar wäre. 

Wenn du's aber unbedingt fahren willst, Gewicht nach hinten und notfalls hinten/seitlich "absteigen", das gibt höchstens einen dreckigen Hintern, im Gegensatz zum Weg über den Lenker.


----------



## Dominik19xx (3. Juni 2013)

Bei mir hilft es immer sich die Stelle nicht zu oft anzugucken und auf nicht (höchstens einmal) anfahren.
Beim nächsten mal dann einfach runter fahren ohne vorher angucken etc.
Das verstärkt (zumindest bei mir) nur die Angst.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Juni 2013)




----------



## Deleted 224116 (3. Juni 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Steil ist mir egal, aber zB ausgesetzt mag ich gar nicht, dort schiebe/trage ich halt, auch wenn's fahrbar wäre.



was bedeutet "ausgesetzt"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (3. Juni 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> was bedeutet "ausgesetzt"?




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausgesetztheit


----------



## rebirth (4. Juni 2013)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Bei mir hilft es immer sich die Stelle nicht zu oft anzugucken und auf nicht (höchstens einmal) anfahren



Geht mir genauso.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (4. Juni 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausgesetztheit



ah danke 

der track den ich meinte ist leicht ausgesetzt, allerdings nicht 400 meter höhe oder so, sondern ca. 20m rechts und links davon

Werde das mit dem "nicht anschauen" beachten!


----------



## Third Eye (4. Juni 2013)

Interessant finde ich das du die Stelle schon gefahren bist!
Stell auch deinen Kopf positiv ein: fahre die Stelle oft im Kopf runter, natürlich jedesmal mit guten Ausgang und vollkommen souverän! Las keinen Sturz im Kopfkino zu! 

Wenn du dann an die Stelle kommst check nochmal die Linie die du schon so oft im Kopfkino gefahren bist (nicht das auf einmal ein Ast oder Stein im Weg liegt), dann ist noch wichtig das du wirklich voll überzeugt bist - das du es auch wirklich drauf hast.
Steht man lange an einer schweren Stelle und überlegt (zu) lange fallen einem nur immer mehr Sachen ein, die schief gehen können ...
Also nur fahren wenn du wirklich sicher bist.
Würdest du dieses Gefühl übergehen und Stürzen würde es noch viel länger dauern bist du diese Stelle nochmals probierst & schaffst.

Du merkst auch schon bei der Abfahrt wie gut du drauf bist - geht alles total locker und leicht oder hast du einen schlechten Tag? 

Vielleicht hast du auch eine ähnliche Stelle anderswo - fahre diese sehr oft, damit du Sicherheit gewinnst. Immer vom Kleinen zum Großen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (4. Juni 2013)

interessante sichtweise 

damit komme ich weiter... danke dir


----------



## Gmiatlich (4. Juni 2013)

Solche Stellen die einem viel Konzentration abverlangen benötigen Tage mit einem guten Kopf, ist also Kopfsache. Du bist es schon gefahren, also immer locker bleiben und nichts zwingen.
Was mir geholfen hat und noch immer an schwierigen Stellen hilft sind auch sich selbst bestimmte Befehle/Verhaltensweisen eintrichtern - Beispielsweise "Hintern runter", "Bremse vorne offen lassen", ...
Das ist ähnlich wie Third Eye es beschreibt, im Kopf den Abschnitt fahren und dabei überlegen was man macht damit es rund läuft. Mit der Zeit muss man dann an der gleichen oder ähnlichen Stelle immer weniger bewusst denken sondern agiert von alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Juni 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich zur stelle komme und runtergucke, ist es meistens vorbei  ...


 
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist fast immer die Blickführung das Problem. Mein Tip: Stelle anrollen und sobald das Vorderrad über die Kante kommt nicht mehr auf den bösen, verblockten/steilen Weg sondern in den Auslauf (der Schlüsselstelle) schauen.
Richtige Blickführung ist das A und O -und braucht 'etwas' Training. Blickführung würde ich auch nicht wirklich in Deiner Schlüsselstelle üben sondern an 'leichten' schweren Stellen. 

Aber wirst sehen: so geht's! 

Viel Spaß & Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Juni 2013)

Ich tue mich auch mit der blickführung schwer, wenn man weiß, da sind 2 Wurzeldrops hintereinander, schaut man irgendwie trotzdem immer hin. Im Hinterkopf weiß ich zwar, dass der FW damit klarkommt & das VR sich seinen weg sucht, aber man schaut trotzdem immer nach unten & bremst... Grml


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Juni 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> ... Grml


 
Üben, üben, üben ... klingt komisch, ist aber so. Manchmal muß man seinen Blick in eine Richtung "zwingen". Ich lege für meine Teilnehmer "Gucksteine". Möglichst klein, das man auch wirklich feste hinschauen muß um die zu sehen. Später findet das Auge auch in fremden Geläuf die richtigen Steine.

Funktioniert übrigens auch bergauf, besonders wenn's wurzelig ist. Hier sucht man sich meist unbewusst die stärkste Wurzel und bleibt genau an der dann stehen. Lösung: nach oben schauen, an's Ende der Steigung. Das Radl rollt schon drüber.
Ebenso beim Anfahren am Berg. Was es da alles für Tips gibt!  Anfahren geht total easy wenn man nach oben schaut. 

Viel Spaß und guckst Du!!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (4. Juni 2013)

Danke für die tipps... das mit dem schauen ist wirklich so ne Sache und es klingt plausibel. Ich versuche dran zu denken


----------



## kube (4. Juni 2013)

Ich war letztens Enduromäßig unterwegs und da waren ein paar Stellen die ich mich auch nicht getraut habe, bin dann nach hause und habe mir ein paar Fahrtechnik Videos angeschaut und bin es dann nachher im Kopf nachgefahren, habe dann eine Nacht drüber geschlafen und am nächsten Tag zur Stelle hin und runter gefahren und nachdem ich unten war dachte ich nur, man o man das war ja voll easy und ich habe mir so einen Kopf gemacht. Am besten ist es wirklich das man das ganze vorher im Kopf nochmal durchlebt und dann runter. Mein Bruder ist auch Blutjunger Anfänger und ich sage dem immer wenn wir berge runter fahren, Sattel runter und den Arsch übers Hinterrad, meistens steigt man dann nach hinten ab


----------



## mpirklbauer (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch noch relativ unerfahren in Sachen MTB, habe erst vor einem Jahr wirklich damit angefangen und erst im Herbst ein Fully gekauft.

Am wichtigsten für steile Stellen, wie schon erwähnt Sattel runter und Arsch nach hinten.
Auf keinen Fall die Vorderbremse ziehen, da steigst du gleich mal nach vorne ab.

Was auch zum eigenen Selbstvertrauen beträgt, lerne zu Stürzen.
Wenn du weißt wie du fallen musst um dich nicht zu verletzen geht es auch viel leichter.

Einfach bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit und weichem Untergrund bewusst stürzen.

Klar fällt man nie so wie man es vor hat, es hilft aber, wenn man einen groben Plan hat, wie man sich verhalten muss um keine Verletzungen davon zu tragen.


----------



## BenutzerAndi (4. Juni 2013)

Ich finde, dass es durchaus Sinn macht die Vorderbremse mit zu benutzen wenn es steil bergab geht. Allerdings dosiert um das vorne Überfallen zu vermeiden. Benutzt man im richtig steilen Gelände nur die Hinterradbremse ist die Versuchung diese zuzumachen sehr groß und ein blockiertes Hinterrad mindert die Kontrolle doch enorm. Bei dosiertem Einsatz beider Bremsen zugleich blockiert nix aber die Kontrolle bleibt. 
Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (4. Juni 2013)

Also bei ich nutze bei steilen Abfahrten auch die Vorderbremse muss man halt bissel Gefühl im Finger haben sonst landet man schnell entwas unsanft vor dem Rad 

Aber mal zum Thema selber, am Anfang hab ich mich auch immer ne getraut, inzwischen versuch ichs aber einfach, meistens klappts dann auch.

Wie zum Beispiel am Sonntag als wir auf Tour waren, da gabs ne echt verdammt steile Stelle, da wäre ich wahrscheinlich netmal runtergelaufen  , habs Rad dann aber einfach rollen lassen ohne groß nachzudenken, als ich dann unten ankam dacht ich nur "ich will nochmal" 

Also einfach Arsch nach hinten und los gehts


----------



## mpirklbauer (4. Juni 2013)

Es besteht halt immer die Gefahr, wenn man die Dosierung nicht beherrscht man zu stark zieht und vorne über fällt.

Fürs Erste würde ich es mal langsam und ohne Vorderradbremse versuchen, ich weiß ja nicht genau wie gut der TE fährt.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (4. Juni 2013)

Deswegen sollte man das halt ausgiebig üben bevor man sich an steile Abfahrten wagt. 

Bremsbeherrshung is wenn man Trails fährt sowieso das A und O, finde ich.
Gibt nix Nervigeres wenn man mit mehreren Leuten fährt und es welche gibt die zu blöd zum Bremsen sind^^

Ich hab mich auch schon paarmal verbremst und zu stark gezogen, was dann passiert is kann sich ja jeder denken 

Aber aus Fehlern lernt man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (4. Juni 2013)

Ich habe anfangs auch nicht geglaubt das man manche stellen fahren kann.
Seit den ich das One Five 0, mit der verstellbaren Sattelstütze habe geht es viel einfache.
Beim Hardtail hatte ich einen Normale, da musste ich schon ein paar mal das Rad nach vorne weg schießen um nicht zu stürzen, weil ich beim nach vorne Gehen der Sattel im Weg war.


----------



## kube (4. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das wenn man schnell bergab fährt es meistens besser klappt als langsam....


----------



## mpirklbauer (4. Juni 2013)

so lange es die Strecke zu lässt, kann man pauschal aber nicht sagen.

Einfach so fahren wie man sich wohl fühlt


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (4. Juni 2013)

Des is aber stark streckenabhängig, den verblockten Trail vom Sonntag würd ich net unbedingt runterballern


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Juni 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Den schalter im kopf umlegen, das ist wohl das problem.
> Wenn ich zur stelle komme und runtergucke, ist es meistens vorbei


Ich fahre dann einfach öfter hin, ohne die Absicht, sie zu fahren. Dann schaue ich mir sie immer wieder lange an und gewöhne mich so an den Anblick, bis sich irgendwann das Gefühl einstellt "und was soll da nun nicht machbar sein?" Und dann fahre ich sie an.
Damit komme ich gut zurecht.


----------



## boblike (5. Juni 2013)

Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit, also ich fahre die Stelle langsam an und lasse die Bremse dann fast los und erst wenn es mir zu schnell wird ziehe ich wieder zu.

Hatte mal eine Stelle an einer Abfahrt, wo quer zum Berg ein Feldweg gebaggert worden ist, was einen drei Meter Knick in die Abfahrt gemacht hat. Da kam man zufuss kaum runter, eines Tages kamen ein paar Jungs vorbei als ich mal wieder davor stand und ueberlegte wie ich mich und mein bike da wieder mal runter bekommen soll. Die zeigten mir dann wie man sowas auf dem Hinterrad ganz einfach ueberwinden kann. 

Wie oben schon beschrieben, langsam an die Kante ranfahren bremse auf und das VR schnellt ueber die Kante und bleibt lange genug in der Luft bis man unten ist, wenn der Hintern ueberm HR haengt. 

Hat bei mir gleich beim ersten mal geklappt, ist aber schon 10 Jahre her. Fahre erst seit einem Jahr wieder nach einer langen langen Pause und meine Eier sind auf Sandkorngroesse geschrumpft, bekomme nichts mehr auf die Reihe. 

Das macht mich echt fertig, wenn ich ueberlege wie leicht das alles mal war vor 10 Jahren mit einem Stahl HT und 50mm Federweg vorne. 

So ein Fully ist ja ganz fein, doch droppen kann es nicht von allein!


----------



## mpirklbauer (5. Juni 2013)

boblike schrieb:


> So ein Fully ist ja ganz fein, doch droppen kann es nicht von allein!



Schöner Reim. 


Vor 10 Jahren wussten ich noch nicht, dass es so was wie Angst gab.
Bin damals Skateboard gefahren und es gab eigentlich nichts, das ich nicht versucht habe runter oder rauf zu springen.

Wenn man extreme Situation nicht ständig übt und vielleicht ab und zu mal auf die Schnauze fällt, bekommt man einfach eine geistige Blockade.

Habe ich beim Snowboardfahren, die mittleren Kicker (Snowpark in Mayrhofen) traue ich mich nur mehr an wirklich guten Tagen.
Die ganz großen gar nicht mehr, obwohl ich früher ähnliche ohne nachdenken gesprungen bin.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. Juni 2013)

Leute, vielen dank für die Tipps, hab es heute nochmal ausprobiert bei dem geilen Wetter.

Bin also einfach runtergeballert und hab mir an der Stelle nichts gedacht, ich glaub es kam hinzu, dass ich wegen dem sonnigen Wetter die Stelle kaum wieder erkannt habe 

schwupps war ich runter... so einfach kann es sein.
Arsch nach hinten reicht in den meisten fällen echt aus!

Mit dem bremsen hab ich eigentlich nie probleme


----------



## BenutzerAndi (5. Juni 2013)

Toll Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (5. Juni 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


>



LOLMAO! SCNR.  quite funny!


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (5. Juni 2013)

Gell? Immer wieder schön wen man das vermeindlich Unmögliche möglich gemacht hat!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (5. Juni 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Danke für eure tipps, in der theorie heißt es also
> 
> - sattel runter
> - arsch nach hinten
> ...


 
Lieber tief und zentral gehen. Wenn der Arsch, sprich das Gewicht, zuweit hinten ist verlierst du die Traktion und somit den Halt auf dem Vorderrad


----------



## Kerberos (5. Juni 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> schwupps war ich runter... so einfach kann es sein.



Glückwunsch zum Erfolg! 

Neben der Technik ist natürlich auch der Kopf beteiligt, bzw. die Einstellung zur Herausforderung. Ich fand diesen Text von Lee McCormack (dem eigentlichen Autor des sehr guten "Lopes-Buches") sehr interessant, vielleicht auch für (spätere) Leser dieses Threads: 
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/when-youre-ready-youll-know.html


----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. Juni 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Lieber tief und zentral gehen. Wenn der Arsch, sprich das Gewicht, zuweit hinten ist verlierst du die Traktion und somit den Halt auf dem Vorderrad



Ja, natürlich heißt "Hinten" in dem fall soweit dass es zum gefälle passt 
Also zentral ist schon richtig


----------



## Bener (5. Juni 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Leute, vielen dank für die Tipps, hab es heute nochmal ausprobiert bei dem geilen Wetter.
> 
> Bin also einfach runtergeballert und hab mir an der Stelle nichts gedacht, ich glaub es kam hinzu, dass ich wegen dem sonnigen Wetter die Stelle kaum wieder erkannt habe
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, Du bist dann 3-4 mal runter gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pnebling (6. Juni 2013)

Was das Thema angeht erstaunen mich die Kinder immer  wieder.
Bin gestern mit meinem Sohn (7) gestern auf dem Weg zum Fußballtraining ne Abkürzung gefahren und irgendwann waren wir an dem Punkt, das wir wieder auf die Straße mussten. Das ging nur ne Treppe runter oder eine steile Rinne, die nebendran war. Bevor ich noch fragen konnte, ob er sich da runter draut war er schon runter gesaust und hat gemeint: "Papa, komm endlich..."


----------



## Deleted 224116 (6. Juni 2013)

Bener schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du bist dann 3-4 mal runter gefahren?



Genau die stelle 2 mal. 

Leider liegen jedes mal 400hm dazwischen deswegen is es doch recht anstrengend... gestern war ich 3 stunden unterwegs.... 3 mal rauf und 3 mal runter. 2 mal an besagter Stelle und 1 mal noch einen anderen trail


----------



## Matschgo (6. Juni 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Was das Thema angeht erstaunen mich die Kinder immer  wieder.
> Bin gestern mit meinem Sohn (7) gestern auf dem Weg zum Fußballtraining ne Abkürzung gefahren und irgendwann waren wir an dem Punkt, das wir wieder auf die Straße mussten. Das ging nur ne Treppe runter oder eine steile Rinne, die nebendran war. Bevor ich noch fragen konnte, ob er sich da runter draut war er schon runter gesaust und hat gemeint: "Papa, komm endlich..."



das denk ich mir immer beim Schifahren... wenn dich auf ner schwarzen Piste mal eben so ein 4-5 Jähriger mit knapp 100 Sachen stehen lässt schaust erstmal blöd aus der Wäsche.

Zum Thema selbst: auf ausgesetzten Trails (oder sagen wir Wandertrails mit Seilsicherungen) wo es mal wirklich nur ne 30cm befahrbare Rinne gibt und es dann einseitig mal eben knapp 50m und mehr fast senkrecht runtergeht steige ich ehrlichgesagt gerne ab... da musste nur einmal blöd auf nen Stein kommen und Abflug... ich hab solche Trailabschnitte hier in meiner Gegend und da will man garantiert nicht wegrutschen oder stürzen, denn dann kommt jede Hilfe zu spät.

Auf Abschnitten wo nicht unmittelbar das Leben gefährdet ist kann mans mit der Devise halten: Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert  ... mir persönlich geben Protektoren das letzte Quäntchen Mut das es braucht um mich bei solchen Stellen einfach mal reinzuhauen... ohne hab ich auch keine *piep* muss ich leidlich zugeben. Wenn ich mir manche Freeridevideos so angucke frag ich mich teilweise schon ob die noch alle ganz dicht sind


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir manche Freeridevideos so angucke frag ich mich teilweise schon ob die noch alle ganz dicht sind



Das ist einfach zu beantworten, sie sind es nicht!

Als ich letztens wieder mal das Video von Red Bull Rampage gesehen habe, kein Handschuhe, nur Helm und Genickschutz.

Und wie die immer auf die Schnauze fallen.

Glaube fast die brauchen den Schmerz.


----------



## kube (6. Juni 2013)

Das sind Profis, die werden dafür bezahlt und wenn die sich das Genick brechen....Pech gehabt, Beispiele dafür gibt es genug....leider, ich gehe immer nach der Devise, Hauptsache es macht Spaß, bin auch nicht mehr in dem alter wo man es den Kiddies gleich machen muss. Wenn ich mich etwas nicht traue dann lass ich es einfach, kein Bock mehr in meinem Alter im KKH zu landen...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Juni 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Das sind Profis, die werden dafür bezahlt und wenn die sich das Genick brechen....Pech gehabt, Beispiele dafür gibt es genug....leider, ich gehe immer nach der Devise, Hauptsache es macht Spaß, bin auch nicht mehr in dem alter wo man es den Kiddies gleich machen muss. Wenn ich mich etwas nicht traue dann lass ich es einfach, kein Bock mehr in meinem Alter im KKH zu landen...



Ich werde bald 28 und hab auch keine Lust dazu... 

Safety first sage ich immer, und solange man Spass hat, ist alles in Butter.
Protektoren für ellbogen und knie sind für mich beim runterfahren pflicht... und fullface hab ich mir auch bestellt, warte nur noch auf die richtige größe.
Bislang bin ich mit halbschale gefahren aber ich denke der FF gibt einem noch mehr Sicherheit. Nur vllt. bissl warm im Sommer, aber mein gott ich schwitze mir sowieso immer den arsch ab


----------



## Matschgo (7. Juni 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> aber mein gott ich schwitze mir sowieso immer den arsch ab



schön, bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine mit dem "Problem" ... meine einzige Sorge ist ja immer nur wie und wo ich genügend Wasser mitnehmen kann  Ich sauf mit meinen 31 Jahren wie ein Kamel... das war früher auch nicht so wenn ich mich recht erinnere... Da wird das Sturzrisiko im Hinterkopf absolut nebensächlich dagegen


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> schön, bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine mit dem "Problem" ... meine einzige Sorge ist ja immer nur wie und wo ich genügend Wasser mitnehmen kann  Ich sauf mit meinen 31 Jahren wie ein Kamel... das war früher auch nicht so wenn ich mich recht erinnere... Da wird das Sturzrisiko im Hinterkopf absolut nebensächlich dagegen



Naja ich machs in der regel so, wenn ich 2-3 stunden trailsurfen gehe, dann spar ich mir nen rucksack und was zu trinken.... nehme wirklich nur protektoren mit, auch kein minitool oder so

Lohnt nicht, wenn man in ner halben stunde eh wieder zuhause sein kann (bei ner Panne oder so)

Wenns natürlich über die 20 grad hinaus geht, ists immer knifflig ohne was zu trinken, nach 3 stunden is dann in der regel immer schluss 
Ich mein, Rucksack geht, aber nervt schon irgendwie, hab am liebsten den Rücken frei, sonst schwitzt man da ja nur noch mehr.

Alternative sind diese kleinen Wasserflaschen die man sich im zweifel noch in die Hosentasche schieben kann, aber selbst das ist eigentlich etwas unpraktisch.
Bin noch nicht zu einer finalen lösung gekommen, ohne rucksack


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Juni 2013)

da bin ich ja froh das ich nen Rahmen hab wo ne Trinkflasche reinpasst und der Topeak halter hält die auch wirklich immer da wo se sein soll.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Juni 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> da bin ich ja froh das ich nen Rahmen hab wo ne Trinkflasche reinpasst und der Topeak halter hält die auch wirklich immer da wo se sein soll.



glaub in meinen Rahmen passt keine rein... obwohl ich trinkflaschenhalter-schrauben drin hab
Die trinkflaschenhalter die ich habe, passen jedenfalls nicht.

Müsste ne sehr kleine ausführung+Flasche sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matschgo (7. Juni 2013)

also wenn ich im Sommer bei >25° auf ne 4-5h Tour gehe brauch ich mal mindestens ne volle 3L Trinkblase und zusätzlich 1 Liter in Flaschenform sonst fall ich vom Rad... ich bin ein wandelnder Durchlauferhitzer 
Meine Kumpels kommen bei gleichen Touren mit ner Halbliterflasche aus und ich häng andauernd am Tropf. Ich sollte dazusagen, dass es hier bei mir nirgens flaches Gelände gibt^^


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich länger unterwegs bin dann mit trinkrucksack und da dann 2 Liter drin Plus Flasche.
Lieber zuviel dabei wie zu wenig.

Und es kann durchaus sein das die Eier nicht zu klein sind sondern das Gehirn zu groß ;-)


----------



## Spock (7. Juni 2013)

Hi W85
einige Tipps von mir
ich würde mal das Benutzerbild tauschen-das ist Gift für die Psyche 
besorg Dir das Buch " Mountain-Bike" von Brian Lopes u. Lee McCormack
die Bibel schlechthin 
ein gleichgesinnter Kumpel kann Dich auf dem Trail gewaltig pushen 
und spür in deinen Body rein-zu großer Druck blockiert meistens...
es gibt Tage da geht fast alles 
und es gibt Tage da bleibst am Besten daheim 
in diesem Sinne weiter viel Erfolg


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Juni 2013)

Danke


----------



## Bener (7. Juni 2013)

Als Tip: Wenn Du animierte Benutzerbilder willst, dann nichts zu aufdringliches, sonst rasselst Du mit 4mate und anderen zusammen... ;-)

Bener


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (7. Juni 2013)

Also meine Empfehlung für jedes neue / schwere Hindernis ist, immer einen Bewegungsablauf im Kopf zu entwerfen....also die Strecke / Steilstück / Sprung abgehen und im Kopf GENAU und ganz konkret durchspielen wie und wo du fahren musst...jede Körpergewegung und jede Aktion auf dem Fahrrad..... so detailliert wie möglich.....dann verinnerlichen....konzentrieren......entschlossen sein...... die Eier zurechtrücken und einfach drüber bügeln....  

dann klappt das 


Grüße


----------



## wholeStepDown (8. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> also wenn ich im Sommer bei >25° auf ne 4-5h Tour gehe brauch ich mal mindestens ne volle 3L Trinkblase und zusätzlich 1 Liter in Flaschenform sonst fall ich vom Rad... ich bin ein wandelnder Durchlauferhitzer
> ...^^



Ich auch! Aber seit ich nen kleinen TL salz in die blase kippe komm ich irgendwie mit weniger flüssigkeit aus - fühl mich danach auch etwas besser.


----------



## grOObie (8. Juni 2013)

Ich find den Fred wieder mal sehr nett, und das kommt in Foren leider oft anders, hier immer öfter besser.
und: Der Titel ist Faust aufs Auge.

Es ist wohl Angst, worüber hier gesprochen wird, und das Ziel, das tolle Gefühl zu haben, diese zu überwinden. Da hat wohl jeder sein Steckenpferd. 

So komme ich mit "Ausgesetzten" und steilen Passagen klar, aber Doubles... 

Ich habe mal gehört, das der Mensch sehr gut darin ist, sich Bewegungen "abzugucken".
Und auch um dem Schweinehund ein Schnipchen zu schlagen, ist es gut in einer Gruppe zu fahren. 

Es sollte auch Gruppen geben, die bei einer Endurotour flexibel genug sind sich auch mal dem anderen anzupassen und vielleicht einsteigern ein paar Tips zu geben. Das geht ja hier auch schon "virtuell". 

Stürzen gehört aber auch zum Lernprozess - und man lernt, dass es nicht so schlimm ist, mal umzufallen. Zumindest wird dir keiner reingrätschen um dir die Beine zu Brechen, dafür bist Du selbst verantwortlich. 

Wenn ich vor einer Herausforderung stehe, die ich einmal nicht gemeistert habe oder wenn ich gekniffen habe geht beim nächsten mal nur eins:
Anschauen (am besten einen der es macht) und dann drüber/runter (am besten einem hinterher). Nicht mehr zögern.
Je länger man zögert, umso schwerer wird das. Such dir mal eine andere, aber vergleichbare Abfahrt, vielleicht mit anderem Untergrund, woanders, oder geh mal morgens statt abends.

Finden Fokus:


Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Also meine Empfehlung für jedes neue / schwere Hindernis ist, immer einen Bewegungsablauf im Kopf zu entwerfen....also die Strecke / Steilstück / Sprung abgehen und im Kopf GENAU und ganz konkret durchspielen wie und wo du fahren musst...jede Körpergewegung und jede Aktion auf dem Fahrrad..... so detailliert wie möglich.....dann verinnerlichen....konzentrieren......entschlossen sein...... die Eier zurechtrücken und einfach drüber bügeln....
> 
> dann klappt das
> 
> ...




Und das besten ist das Gefühl als ob die Eier schrumpfen in dem Moment, wo es definitiv zu spät ist einen Rückzieher zu machen ^^


----------



## Deleted 224116 (15. Juni 2013)

Wollte nochmal kurz mitteilen dass ich mittlerweile jedes mal die stelle runterheize, der kopf spielt mit! 

Neue herausforderungen können kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (15. Juni 2013)

konkret!!!


----------



## Bener (15. Juni 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Neue herausforderungen können kommen



Und ein neues Benutzerbild!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (16. Juni 2013)

Bener schrieb:


> Und ein neues Benutzerbild!


Ach naja, es is schon ganz witzig


----------

